# Any BBW's in Second Life?



## distanceFA (Jun 5, 2007)

Are there any BBW's in Second Life who are willing to meet? Maybe have some "fun"?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 5, 2007)

distanceFA said:


> Are there any BBW's in Second Life who are willing to meet? Maybe have some "fun"?



What is "second life"? (Or am I completely out of the loop?)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 5, 2007)

LOL, Sandie......I was wondering the same thang!

Must have missed the boat on this one. 
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 5, 2007)

Its a computer game, although I do not play


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 5, 2007)

Hahaha I thought it was a term for born again Christians! Like, you've been born again, now this is your "second life". Shows how much I know!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

From what I understand, it is like the Sims only you are supposed to just go "live" in Second Life and be ordinary and such or something. Basically, it's the machines preparing us for accepting the Matrix once the technology is available.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 5, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> LOL, Sandie......I was wondering the same thang!
> 
> Must have missed the boat on this one.
> Hugs, Kara





TearInYourHand said:


> Hahaha I thought it was a term for born again Christians! Like, you've been born again, now this is your "second life". Shows how much I know!




Glad to see that I'm not the only one who's not "in the know".


----------



## bonestodust (Jun 5, 2007)

distanceFA said:


> Are there any BBW's in Second Life who are willing to meet? Maybe have some "fun"?




You're making me imagine two avatars doing it now.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 5, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> What is "second life"? (Or am I completely out of the loop?)


According to Elmer Fudd, second wife is a pwogwession toward powygamy. 

Sue (= wise ass)


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 5, 2007)

bonestodust said:


> You're making me imagine two avatars doing it now.


They do. A significant portion of Second Life is devoted to porn. 

Remember, the internet is for porn!

To answer the OP:
Define "meet." In SL or real life? Why is fun in quotes? Does that mean it won't really be fun? Or are you looking to cyber? If so there are tons (no pun intended) of places in SL to do just that thing without soliciting here. And haven't you mentioned in other posts you have a girlfriend? What are her feelings on this solicitous post?


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 5, 2007)

I saw several TV magazine type shows about second life, apparently they have live streaming music concerts and stuff.. anyway. I totally just signed up with a freebie membership to see what all the fuss is about. I talked to a Brazillian chick, 6 Italians, a Spanish man, etc in the first 20 minutes. I also enjoyed making a Fatty Avatar. I'm the only fatty that I've seen on there. Someone asked me if I wanted a new "skin" and I said, Nah, I like being fat.


----------



## Zoom (Jun 5, 2007)

Lots of FAs playing SL will create a second character, make her a BBW and turn all the weight sliders to maximum.

And name her things like "Bertha" or "Fatima".

I wouldn't say that all the BBWs floating around in SL are fake, but it's my guess that at least 75% are.

And the question asked most of an ersatz BBW is, of course, "Why are you fat?"

Then there's the issue of "fat furries" in SL (contact ChubekoKoneko Keiko ingame for more information; she might sell you a furry fat suit).


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 5, 2007)

Okay.......the explainations made me more confused than before....I must be getting old and senile!
Hugs, Kara:blink:


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm on SL but I'm in regular avatar for now. I want to buy a new skin that's a bbw but I'm waiting to have enough money. It's too hard to use the given avatar, turn it into a bbw and have it look remotely decent with clothing and whatnot. I'm becoming addicted to it. I did see there are a few bbw places on there and a couple of names with bbwlover in them but that's about it. I've yet to see anyone running around with a bbw avatar. 

MGL, how did you meet people on there? I go to some of the casinos and whatnot but no one really talks to each other.


----------



## Emma (Jun 6, 2007)

Whats "fun" mean?


----------



## Fairia (Jun 6, 2007)

I tried Second Life free one time. My big gripe with it was how damn slow it was on the server. I did make a BBW character there, different from what I look like in real life, even tried making a blueberry suit, but there was too much trouble getting the items or whatever I had to do at the time. I did like though how you can be very naughty and work in different sex fields .


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 6, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> To answer the OP:
> Define "meet." In SL or real life? Why is fun in quotes? Does that mean it won't really be fun? Or are you looking to cyber? If so there are tons (no pun intended) of places in SL to do just that thing without soliciting here. And haven't you mentioned in other posts you have a girlfriend? What are her feelings on this solicitous post?




Good GOD I love you, woman.


----------



## Mini (Jun 6, 2007)

Whenever I see fun quoted in this context, I picture the dude waiting with a chainsaw and a mask made of his mother's face.

Rock on, you sick fuck!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 7, 2007)

Robin Rocks said:


> MGL, how did you meet people on there? I go to some of the casinos and whatnot but no one really talks to each other.



Well, one great place to meet people...Intro Island. Thats where all the newbies go first off. Also, check the numbers when you use the search function. Chances are if their population/flow numbers are high, there will be people there. I find in these last couple of days that the time of day is the biggest issue. At night there are a TON more people on, unfortunately a ton more people means slower movein'. You get what you pay for! haha


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 7, 2007)

I just realized this person on youtube (Whom if I remember correctly replied to a video saying she was a bbw) has an account on it: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=HeavySmokerJenni


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 9, 2007)

Okay...I found the RPGs on Second Life, and now it owns my soul. I am such a huge Dork. Time to go wander the elven countryside for cute things to bash to oblivion!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 9, 2007)

TallFatSue said:


> According to Elmer Fudd, second wife is a pwogwession toward powygamy.
> 
> Sue (= wise ass)


And a nessesawy twansfowmation.

Ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!!!

:d


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 9, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> What is "second life"? (Or am I completely out of the loop?)


I did a Google search and found the following:



> *What is Second Life? *
> 
> Second Life is a 3-D virtual world entirely built and owned by its residents. Since opening to the public in 2003, it has grown explosively and today is inhabited by a total of 7,098,825 people from around the globe.
> 
> ...


----------



## DebbieBBW (Jun 9, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> From what I understand, it is like the Sims only you are supposed to just go "live" in Second Life and be ordinary and such or something. Basically, it's the machines preparing us for accepting the Matrix once the technology is available.



Whoa!...how trippy!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 10, 2007)

Frankly I've found it to be a microcosm of the internet, but slanted towards the seedier bits.

You know, "Welcome to the Internet, where the men are men, then women are men, and the little girls are FBI agents."

Though, there's are a ton of furries, too. The bad, annoying kind.


----------



## BBWPrncess4u (Jun 10, 2007)

distanceFA said:


> Are there any BBW's in Second Life who are willing to meet? Maybe have some "fun"?



No but if there are any FA's or BHM's that play World Of Warcraft, I'm here!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought this was going to be a questions thread, like would any BBW's want to be a BBW in their second life. I was all excited and came running in here all set to say that I wanted to be a gay man but turns out it wasn't what I thought it was.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.getafirstlife.com/


----------

